# "UFO LEAK OF THE CENTURY. Richard Dolan Analyzes the Admiral Wilson Notes."



## The Purge

An interesting analysis by one of the countries recognized UFO experts....whether you believe in them or not, Richard does make an informed case with documents that are practically  *irrefutable!


*


----------



## fncceo

The Purge said:


> practically *irrefutable!*



Is refutable.


----------



## The Purge

fncceo said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> practically *irrefutable!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is refutable.
Click to expand...

Practically!


----------

